

How to speedrun Dropbox’s Dropquest 2012 (and get 1 GB extra storage space) - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/dropquest-2012

======
tharri
Don't go too quickly and don't accidentally close a page. Either one, and you
may be totally locked out of completing it.

------
envex
Gotta love using your referral link when linking to dropbox.

Get that free space!

